# Qt 5.1 on FreeBSD



## NuLL3rr0r (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi folks,

As you may have noticed, Qt 5.1 has been officially released some days ago. These days I'm writing a client/server application and the server runs on FreeBSD while the client part uses Qt 5.1 for the desktop (I started the development with 5.1 beta) and tablet/mobile in the near future.

I already made the Windows and OS X binary builds of the client application. But, I want to also build a FreeBSD version of the client application. As you may have guessed the issue, there is no official port for Qt 5.1 available in the ports tree. And, Digia does not provide FreeBSD binaries.

Unfortunately, I couldn't find anything on the forum about Qt 5.0/5.1. Also, I have to stick to 5.1, because some features I'm using are only available in this version.

So, has anyone built Qt 5.1 on FreeBSD successfully? How do you manage conflicts with Qt 4.8.x libs/files? Is there a plan to import Qt 5.x to the ports tree in near future? Or, Qt port maintainers wait until KDE jumps to Qt 5.x?

Any help/info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sossego (Jul 7, 2013)

Hey, what's up and all?  What you may want to do is use the Qt4/Makefile in /usr/ports/ as a template for building.


----------



## cpm@ (Jul 7, 2013)

Well, you should able to compile it from source with GCC46.

Some information about Qt5 development: http://www.kdab.com/last-week-in-qt-development-week-17-2012/. Also, someone made the same question, here.


----------



## NuLL3rr0r (Jul 7, 2013)

@sossego, @cpu82

Thanks for the answers.

I was mostly worried about conflicts between Qt4 and Qt5. Naturally, I expected them to write their files to the same place, e.g. /usr/local/include, /usr/local/lib, /usr/local/share. But, today I found out that there is a qt4 folder inside each one of those folders. So, I can mess up with building Qt 5.1 safely. I'll try Qt4/Makefile and Qt 5.1 provided patches for FreeBSD.

Thanks again.


----------

